# Cutting Multiple dado's in a piece of wood



## kboughton (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a fixture that I can use for cutting multiple dado's the same distance apart? For example I would like to use a 1/4" bit and space the dado's 1-1/2" apart. I was thinking of something that would mount to the bottom of my router and slide into the previous dado. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

If you have a router table, you might could use the Oak-Park box joint jig if your stock is not extremely long. If that don't work, you could get a router guide for your model and most likey get 'er done that way as well.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums kboughton. Could I ask what kind of router you plan to use?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi. If your router has mounting for a guide fence, you can modify the fence portion so that you are using a 1/4" thick guide. After cutting the first dado, the 1/4" guide goes into that dado so it's in line for the next dado. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or you can make a quick jig, see 1st. snapshot below 

Or you can make one that will do it all see other snapshots below.


Bj 




kboughton said:


> Does anyone know of a fixture that I can use for cutting multiple dado's the same distance apart? For example I would like to use a 1/4" bit and space the dado's 1-1/2" apart. I was thinking of something that would mount to the bottom of my router and slide into the previous dado. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi "K",

If you have access to the woodworking channel, check out when the Router Workshop is airing their episode on trivets. Rick has a simple jig (aren't they all?) to cut repetitive dados using a block and a plate. Check it out and it just may be the answer you are looking for.
Joez


----------



## kboughton (May 14, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of the ideas. I will definately be on this site often; you guys are a wealth of knowledge. Kevin


----------



## ErictheRed (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, BobJ3. Your suggested fixtures are great! I have a need to create multiple dados in panels for dividers, and I will try out your fixture #1.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks and You're Welcome

It's can also be used as cir.jig, just like Harry's cir jig, make your 1st.pass and use it like a edge guide then just drop it in the slot and make the rest of the dado slots, quick and easy and right on every time..  enjoy.

One jig for many jobs 

===



ErictheRed said:


> Thanks, BobJ3. Your suggested fixtures are great! I have a need to create multiple dados in panels for dividers, and I will try out your fixture #1.


----------



## steveodtemplate (Nov 11, 2011)

kboughton said:


> Does anyone know of a fixture that I can use for cutting multiple dado's the same distance apart? For example I would like to use a 1/4" bit and space the dado's 1-1/2" apart. I was thinking of something that would mount to the bottom of my router and slide into the previous dado. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


How wide is the board to rout the dado's as I believe you are on the right track to complete the job
Steveod


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kboughton said:


> Does anyone know of a fixture that I can use for cutting multiple dado's the same distance apart? For example I would like to use a 1/4" bit and space the dado's 1-1/2" apart. I was thinking of something that would mount to the bottom of my router and slide into the previous dado. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


You've basically solved the problem yourself. Attach a board under the router, MDF or plywood and glue and pin a 1/4" strip of wood the desired distance from the edge of the bit. In use, the 1/4" strip will fit into the previously routed groove and keep repeating this procedure. It's too late in the evening downunder to pop out to the shed and knock one together to photograph but hopefully you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's jig you can make quick and easy that will do the job easy , once you set it up for the slot you can go down the board and make all the slots you want to have..

Plus it can be used for many jobs not just one,it's one jig that's worth the making. 
Dado jig,cir jig,edge jig,etc. many ,many jobs.

Use 1/4" key stock for the guide, two bolts welded to the key stock and you have it made.
===


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Loved it Bob ! I was only playing with that great circular curve aligning jig of yours with the ball bearing guides yesterday.

Any rough dimensions on this new one?

Just a jig junky 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks, sorry no dimensions on that one it's very old jig but the dimensions can be anything you want them to be to fit your router or what you want to use.. 

The only one that's hard to make is the 1/4" guide the others can be make out of anything you have in the shop and some tee nuts..


===



istracpsboss said:


> Loved it Bob ! I was only playing with that great circular curve aligning jig of yours with the ball bearing guides yesterday.
> 
> Any rough dimensions on this new one?
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you make the jig in The #1 picture use the bit below on the 1/2" MDF sub base plate,in that way you can fine adjust your sub. plate to get the slot dead on..
It's simple thing but once you drill the mounting holes you are stuck with them..use a 8" cir. for your base plate, you need all the plate you will have..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...utting-multiple-dados-piece-wood-slot-jig.jpg

MLCS Screw Slot Router Bits


======



ErictheRed said:


> Thanks, BobJ3. Your suggested fixtures are great! I have a need to create multiple dados in panels for dividers, and I will try out your fixture #1.


----------

